# Quick skeeter pee question on topping up



## tonyt (May 5, 2011)

Skeeter pee is clear and ready to rack and add sugar. Does it have to be topped up?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 5, 2011)

Not unless you plan on long term aging in the carboy. When you add the sugar, your volume will come up and you might not have any space left.


----------



## tonyt (May 5, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Not unless you plan on long term aging in the carboy. When you add the sugar, your volume will come up and you might not have any space left.



thanks, You're the best!


----------

